#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável Técnico

## SergioVillela

Olá,

Sou Engenheiro de Telecomunicações, com CREA ativo, e me disponibilizo para Responsabilidade Técnica, SCM, Pós-Outorga, Infraestrutura, Autenticação Mikrotik, Cisco ASR, Juniper, Huawei e Accel-PPP.
Possuo conhecimento em OLTs Fiberhome, Cianet, FIT e Huawei.
Posso te ajudar a organizar sua rede, implementar Layer3, MPLS, VPLS, BGP e afins.

Entrem em contato por mensagens em sergio (a) villela (ponto) net (ponto) br .

Whatsapp onze nove oito quatro nove um, um dois três três.

Atenciosamente

Sérgio Villela

----------


## dfherba

Sou engenheiro eletricista e de telecomunicação.

Estou disponível para Responsável Técnico do seguintes Estados; SP, RS, MG, ES e RJ.

Contato
Nome; Diego Fragoso
WhatsApp 21 98755-5111

----------

